# Incorporar un transmisor  FM  con bluetooth a mi amplificador



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

Compré el transmisor de FM para adaptárselo al amplificador y quisiera ponerlo a funcionar con pilas, he probado con dos pilas en serie de 9 voltios y logra encender el circuito su pantalla y todo pero a la hora de insertar la usb pasan una de dos cosas o la pantalla se queda tal cual como si no hubiera introducido la usb o empieza a parpadear ( apagarse y a encender ) lo probé en un auto y funciono de lujo sin ningún problema, lo único que se me ocurre que puede ser es que como la memoria usb consume 500 mA pues mis pobres baterías no les alcanza el Amperaje para abastecer a la USB y el circuito transmisor FM , ¿Ustedes que piensan? ¿ Alguien sabe cuantos Amperes da el encendedor de cigarros en un auto? Lo único que se es que el circuito dice en la caja que funciona desde 12 hasta 24 voltios pero no dice nada de Amperes :S alguien ya lo ha echo? Aqui les dejo unas fotos del transmisor que compré por mercadolibre

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-20085947-transmisor-fm-lee-mp3-mp4-memoria-usb-sd-mmc-control-remo-_JM_


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

conecta tus baterias en serie, y mide que no caiga el voltaje, y de paso mide la corriente si ya probaste que funcione a 12V pues en ese sistema comprueba que corriente tienes en el circuito, los encendedores de carro regularmente los he visto conectados a la bateria por un cortacircuitos


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

no se como medir la corriente ( amperios ) :S


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

supongo que debes tener un multimetro, si mide corriente, investiga como hacer la medicion (si tu lo averiguas quisa te respondas mas dudas de las que yo poria solucionar)
y si no tienes multimetro, te aconcejo que adquieras uno, te ayudara mucho...


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

si tengo multimetro conosco la escala de amperios y se donde colocar el cable rojo para medir amperios pero no se como medirsela aun circuito o una bateria no se si normal como lo hago para medir voltage  o de que manera?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

se hace colocando el ampermetro en serie al circuito


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

ahs no pude encontrar la camara mejor te explico como lo hago, tengo las dos pilas en serie,conectadas asi  negativo de la pila 1 con positivo de la pila 2  y negativo de pila 2 a positivo de tester y positivo de pila 1 a negativo de tester el tester en escala de 200 m o 20 m empiesa a marcar de 1.3 y empiesa a decender no se si asi este bien el voltage que me da es de 13.78 estan bastante descargadas

asi si se miden la corriente o no?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2011)

estas herrandole gacho, mesecitas un circuito que consuma corriente, si no corres el riesgo de arruinar el tester y las baterias, hechale una consulta al buscador, no muerde:


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

no entiendo bien como haccerlo :S



creo que ya entendi conecte el positivo de las pilas enserie a el circuito del transmisor fm y el negativo de las pilas enserie lo conecte con el negativo del multimetro y la pata roja del multimetro fue a el polo negativo del circuito cerrando el circuito y permitiendo que la corriente pase desde el polo negativo de las pilas enserie pasando por el multimetro para asi llegar a el circuito si es asi ? 



acabe de ver algo conecte el circuito a las pilas enserie y medí el voltaje  antes de conectar las pilas da 12 voltios y apenas toco el circuito empieza a bajar rapidísimo pasa de 12 v a 4 en segundos y cuando llega a ese punto de 4 voltios el circuito empieza a parpadear


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 20, 2011)

santiagovargas dijo:


> compre el transmisor de fm para adaptarselo al ampli y quisiera ponerlo a funcionar con pilas he probado con dos pilas en serie de 9 voltios y logra encender el circuito su pantalla y todo pero a la hora de insertar la usb pasan una de dos cosas o la pantalla se queda tal cual como si no hubiera introducido la usb o empiesa a parpadear ( apagarse y a encender ) lo probe en un auto y funciono de lujo sin ningún problema, lo unico que se me ocurre que puede ser es que como la memoria usb consume 500 ma pues mis pobres baterías no les alcanza el amperaje para abastecer a la usb y el circuito transmisor fm, ustedes que piensan? alguien sabe cuantos amperios da el encendedor de cigarros en un auto? lo unico que se es que el circuito dice en la caja que funciona desde 12 hasta 24 voltios pero no dice nada de amperios :S alguien ya lo a echo?



Saludos compañero 

Alimentar este aparatillo con pilas no es nada recomendable, ya que el problema que tienes, es por el alto consumo del transmisor, el cual demanda corriente, que las pilas no tienen(supongo que son de las cuadradas ...  esas a lo mucho tienen 200mA) colocarlas en serie, soló aumenta el voltaje, pero sigue faltando corriente.

Prueba colocarlas en paralelo, asi te dara 9v pero con mas corriente, aunque lo mas viable seria que lo alimentaras con un pequeño transformador de 12v.

Yo lo alimento desde la fuente del amplificador (+27v) y todo bien, ya que internamente regulan el voltaje con un LM7805 o alguno similar.

Saludos


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

tengo un transformador 12 voltios 200 ma para el amplificador :S no funcionaria tampoco con ese :S no se uq ehacer intentare con las pilas en paralelo haber y les cuento saludos


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 20, 2011)

bueno ps si era la corriente le puse un transformador 12 1 amperios y funciono muy bien lo que no funciono tan bien fue lo de la salida del audio al amplificador este circuito me tira demaciado ruido y la verdad no sirve asi para nada creo que perdi la plata comprando ese circuito :S alguien conoce algun otro circuito para leer usb que vendan? o que lo pueda hacer?


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 21, 2011)

Saludos compañero

Te pregunto, ¿tu fuente esta correctamente filtrada? porque con un modelo identico al tuyo arme un reproductor para mi sobrino, y funciono perfectamente.

Otra solucion es comprar un reproductor como el de la imagen, soló que es bastante mas caro (aqui en México cuesta 25 dolares , contra 6 dolares el transmisor para auto).

Saludos  desde Puebla México.


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 21, 2011)

pues la verdad no se si estará bien filtrada yo le puse un cargador de 12 v 1 amperio y alimente mi ampli con un transformador 12 v 200 am

fausto me seria de mucha ayuda si le tomaras fotos a el reproductor que armaste para tu sobrino en especial a la conexión con el amplificador


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 22, 2011)

La mayoria de los cargadores son del tipo, fuente switching, no muy recomendables para audio,  ya que  tienen problemas con el ruido, debido al diseño muy simple de su circuito y con muy pobre filtrado.

Mi sobrino vive como a 200km, asi que no es tan facil tomarle fotos , pero se las voy a pedir y tan luego me las mande las subo para que las veas.

Saludos.


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 22, 2011)

a que mal que viva tan lejos pero bueno no se que mas hacer me contaron de un circuito que venden para este fin ojala no sea muy caro y lo pueda conseguir


----------



## nalgon (Oct 20, 2012)

hola amigos, lo que pasa es que estoy metido en un problema, tengo un pequeño transmisor fm que segun el amplificador si funciona (lo revisó un radiotecnico) solo el transmisor de auto es el que no transmite y tengo un nuevo transmisor, pero no es igual, y les pido de favor me ayuden a cambiar el transmisor, que usa el circuito KT0803K  y segun el pin 16 es el que es salida RF pero si por referencia utiliso las letras y numeros que identifican el circuito, el orificio que esta en la en la esquina quedaria del otro extremo, en la esquina contraria, y no se como conectarlo porque no tiene una sola letra de que indique cual sea la salida de antena, asi mismo tengo problemas para conectar el transmisor al amplificador, (no se donde van los cables) si me quisieren ayudar diganme como subo las fotos_ *NORMA 2.3*_ , gracias y disculpen quitarles su tiempo, lo malo el transmisor no es mio y solo dejo de transmitir de la nada, gracias. de computadoras, si se, pero de transmisores...nada


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 20, 2012)

Si subieras una fotito del circuito integrado en particular sería bueno.... para identificarte todo el problema jaja

Saludos


----------



## nalgon (Oct 20, 2012)

aqui subo otras fotos, de el nuevo transmisor ojala sirvan amigo DavidGuetta muchas gracias.


----------



## macariof (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola nalgón conéctalo al cable azul ese cable debe ser su antena  o al pin 16 pa out  que esta al ladito de la ranura solo dale la vuelta a la hoja ah y no te olvides de su reguladorcito de 5 voltios


----------



## nalgon (Oct 21, 2012)

gracias por tu ayuda macariof te refieres a la ranurita circular sobre el circuito KT0803K? disculpa mi ignorancia, gracias      subire una foto marcada sobre una duda mas que tengo, no se si esa plaquita es regulador o algo asi de corriente, (el que va soldado a el transmisor)


----------



## macariof (Oct 21, 2012)

nalgon la plaquita no es el regulador parse ser un amplificador y el cable gris lleva la señal  al amplificador.
el regulador es el que se parese a un transistor 78m05


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2012)

esa placa no es un regulador, y el cable gris en un coaxil de entrada con su maya que siempre va a masa.

SAludo


----------



## macariof (Oct 21, 2012)

holas aqui esta un dibujito


----------



## nalgon (Oct 21, 2012)

macariof, SSTC, DavidGuetta por fin resolvi el problema, siempre comviene tener a la mano un multimetro, que primeramente despues de tanto, cheque los voltajes de cada pin del circuito de 16 pins KT0803K el problema era que no sabia ubicar el pin 16, porque el circuito de mi mini transmisor, aparecian de manera distinta las letras y numeros de identificacion, al probar voltaje lo que me dio la mejor pista fue que las tierras GND no dan voltaje, y por medio de eso me ubique, y entendi que la pequeña ranura circular sobre el lomo de el circuito, es el principal para ubicar la posición de el circuito, y saber ubicar la salida RF para posteriormente conectar el amplificadorcito y despues el mas grande, que me dijo de manera muy explicita el amigo macariof, gracias por tu tiempo amigo, pero lo mas curioso de todo fue cuando vi el cable azul del transmisor como posible salida de antena, y al lado un cable negro y uno rojo, que venian del regulador que trae en la punta para la cigarrera de automovil, pues ya encendido con 12 voltios como si estubiera puesto en la cigarrera, cheque cuanto voltaje marcaba cada uno despues de el pequeño regulador que ya viene integrado dentro de la carcasa, y el resultado fue:cable rojo 1.5 volts, cable azul 7.7 volts, cable negro 0 volts y lo que hice despues de ubicar el verdadero pin 16 fue quitar el display y con mucho cuidado seguir la venita microscopica DEL CABLE ROJO, que terminó en un microscopico orificio que traspasaba la placa, y ho! sorpresa! terminaba justo debajo del que casi estaba seguro, era el pin 16 y ahi solde el amplificadorcito y le conecte todo en el viento aun (suelto) todas las tierras posibles y lo encendi, y HOOOO!!!!! FUNCIONÓ!!!!  al principio se escuchaba mucho zumbido y toque el cristal y lo demas y estaban calientes, buena señal, y el ruido que escuchaba resulto ser, que el audio no tenía tierra, se la conecte y el ruido se fue, si sale algo mas ojala que no, estare de vuelta, 
de verdad, muchas gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 23, 2012)

nalgon dijo:


> macariof, SSTC, DavidGuetta por fin resolvi el problema, siempre comviene tener a la mano un multimetro, que primeramente despues de tanto, cheque los voltajes de cada pin del circuito de 16 pins KT0803K el problema era que no sabia ubicar el pin 16, porque el circuito de mi mini transmisor, aparecian de manera distinta las letras y numeros de identificacion, al probar voltaje lo que me dio la mejor pista fue que las tierras GND no dan voltaje, y por medio de eso me ubique, y entendi que la pequeña ranura circular sobre el lomo de el circuito, es el principal para ubicar la posición de el circuito, y saber ubicar la salida RF para posteriormente conectar el amplificadorcito y despues el mas grande, que me dijo de manera muy explicita el amigo macariof, gracias por tu tiempo amigo, pero lo mas curioso de todo fue cuando vi el cable azul del transmisor como posible salida de antena, y al lado un cable negro y uno rojo, que venian del regulador que trae en la punta para la cigarrera de automovil, pues ya encendido con 12 voltios como si estubiera puesto en la cigarrera, cheque cuanto voltaje marcaba cada uno despues de el pequeño regulador que ya viene integrado dentro de la carcasa, y el resultado fue:cable rojo 1.5 volts, cable azul 7.7 volts, cable negro 0 volts y lo que hice despues de ubicar el verdadero pin 16 fue quitar el display y con mucho cuidado seguir la venita microscopica DEL CABLE ROJO, que terminó en un microscopico orificio que traspasaba la placa, y ho! sorpresa! terminaba justo debajo del que casi estaba seguro, era el pin 16 y ahi solde el amplificadorcito y le conecte todo en el viento aun (suelto) todas las tierras posibles y lo encendi, y HOOOO!!!!! FUNCIONÓ!!!!  al principio se escuchaba mucho zumbido y toque el cristal y lo demas y estaban calientes, buena señal, y el ruido que escuchaba resulto ser, que el audio no tenía tierra, se la conecte y el ruido se fue, si sale algo mas ojala que no, estare de vuelta,
> de verdad, muchas gracias


que bueno saber que todo ahora funciona como debe ser....al menos es tranquilizante para todos nosotros tener en cuenta que tu transmisor funciona como corresponde y las etapas posteriores si están haciendo su trabajo  gracias por las fotos que pudiste subir, sirven bastante a la hora de tratar de encontrar un problema en algun circuito...con problemas! 

y lo último, bienvenido al foro! ante cualquier duda consulta o sugerencia aqui estamos todos nosotros, la base, el pilar de este foro es el apoyo mutuo y la cooperación entre todos nosotros como comunidad...o como familia.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola a todos, hoy trago una duda que deseo plantear para que en lo posible me puedan ayudar.

Hace unas semanas adquirí un módulo MP3 player que incorpora bluethooh, radio, entrada auxiliar y lector de tarjetas MMC y USB:


Dicho aparato trae la siguiente referencia: GW309BT. La cuál he buscado en la web pero sin mucho éxito. El encargado en la tienda me dijo que se alimentaba con 5V, lo probé con 5V de una fuente ATX y funciona sin problemas, pero no detecta ninguna USB (tarjetas MMC si lee perfectamente). Para ese entonces empecé a dudar de la tensión de alimentación de 5V, ya que observé que cuenta con un integrado regulador de voltaje positivo 78M05 que es la versión SMD del famoso LM7805:

(los 2 agujeros que se observan mas abajo de los pines del regulador en la imagen NO pertenecen a la alimentación, son de un capacitor que no trae por "ahorrar en componentes"; el cual viene serigrafiado en la parte superior del PCB)

Entonces recordé que dichos IC necesitan una tensión base para operar y en efecto... al medir tensión a la salida del puerto USB me mide 3.17V DC. Cosa que me indica que el aparato debería ser conectado a unos 7V para que trabaje bien. 

En la web hay modelos a 12V y aparentemente incorporan el integrado en cuestión. Pero no soy capaz de probar con mayor tensión por miedo a quemar otros ICs que no funcionan con mayor tensión. Personalmente sería ilógico disponer del 7805 solo para el puerto USB y dejar el resto de ICs a la suerte 

Ojalá me puedan "pasar un cable" con éste pequeño y básico inconveniente.

Saludos y gracias de antemano

PD: No sé si pueda puentear momentaneamente los pines IN y OUT del regulador para probar si es falta de tensión en el puerto USB.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2014)

Los que vi en *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-495845102-modulo-mp3-ccontrol-remoto-pantalla-led-1-_JM* Libre trabajan con 12Vcc

Si el regulador es de 5V, necesita como mínimo *8Vcc* para funcionar correctamente, para estar seguro controla si desde la alimentación va directo al regulador, si es así aplica unos 8Vcc para probar.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los que vi en *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-495845102-modulo-mp3-ccontrol-remoto-pantalla-led-1-_JM* Libre trabajan con 12Vcc
> 
> Si el regulador es de 5V, necesita como mínimo *8Vcc* para funcionar correctamente, para estar seguro controla si desde la alimentación va directo al regulador, si es así aplica unos 8Vcc para probar.



Sí fogo'; por eso supuse que minimo 7V como para probar sin pasarme de tensión. Tengo un LM7808 a la mano para obtener 8V. Ojalá no se estropee. Aunque por lógica debe funcionar con mayor tensión, o sino para que trae regulador de 5V. 
Si el encargado de la tienda no me hubiese dicho que trabaja con 5V (no le pregunté) seguramente al ver el 78M05 le hubiese mandado 9V sin pensarlo... pero me confundió el tipo.
Ahora espero que él no tenga la razón...  porque probaré con 8V

Gracias fogo'

*UPDATE:*

Conecté un LM317 en el protoboard, fuí variando tensión con el potenciómetro, aproximadamente con 6V empezó a funcionar el USB, lo llevé hasta 8V y no hay problema. Supongo que soporta la tensión permitida por el regulador. Entonces el regulador es previo a todos los ICs de la placa.
Conclusión: No era para 5V como dijo el de la tienda, en parte todos los ICs funcionan con 5V pero de conectarse así queda haciendo falta tensión para alimentar el regulador de tensión. 

De nuevo gracias Fogonazo, me faltaba complicidad para "meterle" mas tensión...


----------



## Mostdistortion (Mar 7, 2014)

Debe ser de 12V, todo el circuito interno trabaja a 5V, si revisás el cableado vas a ver que la entrada del 7805 se conecta solo a la fuente externa y que todo el resto está tomado del 5v regulado, creo que te conviene poner el capacitor que falta, (10uf) que son baratos, ayudaría con algún problema de rizado y sino, no estorba.

El circuito parece el mismo que el de transmisores de FM que leen SD y USB =D

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Debe ser de 12V, todo el circuito interno trabaja a 5V, si revisás el cableado vas a ver que la entrada del 7805 se conecta solo a la fuente externa y que todo el resto está tomado del 5v regulado, creo que te conviene poner el capacitor que falta, (10uf) que son baratos, ayudaría con algún problema de rizado y sino, no estorba.
> 
> El circuito parece el mismo que el de transmisores de FM que leen SD y USB =D
> 
> Saludos.



Esa era mi gran duda y preocupación, que todo el circuito "interno" trabajara con 5V y el regulador estubiese limitado solo al puerto USB porque estaba muy próximo a éste y lo alimentaba casi directamente. Entonces al aumentar la tensión solo se tendría protección el puerto USB. Por otro lado el conector de +VCC estaba en la otra cara del PCB y al extremo contrario del regulador... No sé por donde los chinos llegaron al regulador pero parece que es así.

Tendré en cuenta lo del capacitor


----------



## Mostdistortion (Mar 8, 2014)

Genial =D sí, ese ciercuito es así, la única diferencia con los transmisores FM de auto, es que el tuyo no tendrá un pequeño capacitor al positivo antes del regulador, que sirve para usar de antena al pedazo de ramal positivo que lo alimenta jajaja, en la parte de 12 v =D bien que prestás atención al cap


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Genial =D sí, ese ciercuito es así, la única diferencia con los transmisores FM de auto, es que el tuyo no tendrá un pequeño capacitor al positivo antes del regulador, que sirve para usar de antena al pedazo de ramal positivo que lo alimenta jajaja, en la parte de 12 v =D bien que prestás atención al cap



Hace un rato terminé de montarlo a un minicomponente, Le mandé 12V que salían de un 7812 que tiene el minicomponente en una de sus plaquetas porque me despreocupó el 78M05 del módulo... Funciona al 100% sin problemas.

Saludos!
PD: Capacitor montado, 10uF/25V


----------

